# How to open DaYan XiangYun pieces to magnetize it



## Ghost Cuber (Mar 14, 2018)

A lot of people seem to be wondering about this, so hopefully I can help!


----------



## ducttapecuber (Mar 14, 2018)

I was struggling for like 20 min to try and take the pieces apart. I was wedging a knife into places it shouldn't be wedged. And then I looked into the pieces and was like "oh they're screws..." It was fairly easy to magnetize after that point and it made the puzzle much much better.


----------

